

Evan Williams’s Advice to Start-Ups: Don’t Be Too Data-Driven  - erickhill
http://allthingsd.com/20121221/evan-williamss-advice-to-start-ups-dont-be-too-data-driven/?mod=atdtweet

======
capken
Good point but depends on why you are creating something. If it's primarily to
make money then pivoting might get you there sooner. If it's too birth and
nurture something that makes the world better than data could obscure the
progress you are making that doesn't show up in the metrics.

